# European Health Care Card reminder.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A salutary tale.

A friend from home flew out to spend some time with us near Murcia a few days ago. She and Mrs. Eb went shopping locally. Our friend tripped in the street and broke one ankle and sprained the other trying to prevent a fall. She ended up in hospital needing an operation.

This lady is an experienced traveller. It turned out that although she had a EHIC it had expired. The hospital could not help her till she produced either a valid EHIC or travel insurance. She had neither and things were looking tricky.

Luckily the EHIC people came through and faxed a temporary EHIC to the hospital. She has now had an operation and the prognosis is good. She won't be going home for a while though.

It never occurred to us to lecture a frequent traveller on the need for a valid, current EHIC and travel insurance. 

So please have a valid EHIC with you and insure yourselves. It may save a lot of bother and possibly a lot of money, Alan.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

erneboy said:


> A salutary tale.
> 
> A friend from home flew out to spend some time with us near Murcia a few days ago. She and Mrs. Eb went shopping locally. Our friend tripped in the street and broke one ankle and sprained the other trying to prevent a fall. She ended up in hospital needing an operation.
> 
> ...


And if renewing on-line beware of the websites that want to take money off you to 'check' your application. You do not need to pay.

You can go through the 
NHS website

or direct to
ehic.org

Chris


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We renewed ours a couple of weeks ago for free, really easy to do and had them by post about a week later.

I make the point each Dec / Jan of checking things like the EHIC, Driving licence, travel insurance, van insurance, passport etc to ensure they are valid.

I also follow the top tip I got from another member and have an In Case of Emergency (ICE) pack in the van. I have also created on of all the house hold stuff which is kept at my Fathers, it has house insurance, deeds etc should we have a house fire.

Alan, Hope your friend makes a swift recovery.

Andy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder.
I renewed ours before christmas.

Haven`t got them yet.

Dave p


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Wish I had seen this earlier, just got our new ones but paid £15 :evil: 

I thought it was odd as never had to pay before, I now know for the future!

Alison


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Bump. I would like people to see this reminder.


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder.

Just completed and submitted the applications.

John


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder - have just checked mine - OK until Jan 2014.

Sue


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Just checked ours 2016  I had to look    
Thanks 

Les


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

lifestyle said:


> Just checked ours 2016  I had to look
> Thanks
> 
> Les


Same here. 

Cheers,

Jock.

(P.S ADAC membership cards arrived this week. Another valuable resource whilst touring abroad.)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and I've moved this to continental touring - not just Spain / Portugal considerations :idea:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Bump again.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Erne, just renewed ours, ran out in 2010.  

Ian


----------

